# If you had these what would you do



## mojorising (Jan 4, 2010)

All of these are 09 so got some time yet before they are ready to breed...

but if you had these royals how would pair them to get best possible outcome (I was up to midnight lastnight trying different combinations on punnet squares)

Male 
Pastel 
Het Albino 
Fire
Lesser
Cinny
Enchi

Female 
Pastel
HEt Albino
Fire
Lesser
Mojo
Spider
Pinstripe
Granite
Black Back

This is my actual collection. 

My pairings that I came up with lastnight.....

Pastel x Pastel = (S. Pastel), Norms, Pastel
Pastel x Pinstripe = (L. Blast), Norm, Pastel, Pin
Het x Het = (Albino), Norms 66% Het
Fire x Fire = (Black E.L), Norm, Fires
Lesser x Lesser = (Blue E.L), Norm, Lessers
Lesser x Spider = (Lesser Spider) Norm, Spider, Lesser
Lesser x Mojo = (Blue E.L), Mojo, Norm, Lesser
Cinny x Granite = (CinnyGranite???), Norm, Cinny, Granite
Enchi x BlackBack = (Enchi B.B???), Norm, BlackBack, Enchi

Ones in brackets is what I'd definately keep. Rest I'd sell but might keep a couple to breed with others to make other morphs
Not sure if the cinny x granite gives anything visually special same with enchi x blackback???

Also is there such a thing as a super pinstripe??


All replies most welcome


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

pastel x fire..fire flys
cinny x pastel..pewters


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

mojorising said:


> All of these are 09 so got some time yet before they are ready to breed...
> 
> but if you had these royals how would pair them to get best possible outcome (I was up to midnight lastnight trying different combinations on punnet squares)
> 
> ...


changed the ones i would do not that diff to yours above


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

would run more than 1 male thru each female as "back up"...


----------



## mojorising (Jan 4, 2010)

alan1 said:


> would run more than 1 male thru each female as "back up"...


Do you mean after locking with one male have the female lock with another male?

Thanks for the changes Nicole, only one problem is that it would mean leaving the male pastel out of the equation


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

mojorising said:


> Do you mean after locking with one male have the female lock with another male?
> 
> Thanks for the changes Nicole, only one problem is that it would mean leaving the male pastel out of the equation


 
he can be the back up to a few as super pastels are still a stunning snake as are lemon blasts i would also put him to the spider as back up with bumblebees


----------



## mojorising (Jan 4, 2010)

nicole horsell said:


> he can be the back up to a few as super pastels are still a stunning snake as are lemon blasts i would also put him to the spider as back up with bumblebees


I originally thought bout putting him to the spider to get bumbles but thought that there will be loads about next year so price would probably be effected by this, even though I'd probably keep it for the collection. 

Not worth getting another female pastels then??

When you say back up, do you mean coz it's not guaranteed some of the males will mate or might fire blanks??


----------



## python66 (Apr 12, 2007)

i always thought black backs were just normals? have they been proven now? mick


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

mojorising said:


> I originally thought bout putting him to the spider to get bumbles but thought that there will be loads about next year so price would probably be effected by this, even though I'd probably keep it for the collection.
> 
> Not worth getting another female pastels then??
> 
> When you say back up, do you mean coz it's not guaranteed some of the males will mate or might fire blanks??


 
its worth having as many female pastels as you can get. 

dont really meen if nothing happens with 1 male put the other in but its gives all your males rest while others are at it,it just gives more chance of getting gravid females

the other thing i would do is if you want a bel that is from lesser x mojo i wouldn't go with lesser x lesser id go with enchi x lesser or if you prefer the bel to be a super lesser go with pastel x mojo for pastaves


----------



## mojorising (Jan 4, 2010)

nicole horsell said:


> the other thing i would do is if you want a bel that is from lesser x mojo i wouldn't go with lesser x lesser id go with enchi x lesser or if you prefer the bel to be a super lesser go with pastel x mojo for pastaves


Good thinking!! I will definately get another female pastel but then thats my lot....it will bring my collection up to 16!!


----------



## mojorising (Jan 4, 2010)

python66 said:


> i always thought black backs were just normals? have they been proven now? mick


I keep reading that they're proven so guessing they must be. Think there's a lot out there that are called black backs and granites but actually aren't. I actually think my granite and black back are normals but only time will tell when they start producing mini replicas


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

the other thing i would do is sell the het albino male and be for the end of the year get as many breeding size normal females as you can as most of your males will be ready to breed with the sale of the babies get a albino male and if you wanted once your males have done the normals you could get rid of the pastel and get a super pastel or bumblebee to make odds better with the female morphs you already have


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

mojorising said:


> Good thinking!! I will definately get another female pastel but then thats my lot....it will bring my collection up to 16!!


 make it a nice round 20...
get 5 more female pastels :whistling2:


----------



## mojorising (Jan 4, 2010)

nicole horsell said:


> the other thing i would do is sell the het albino male and be for the end of the year get as many breeding size normal females as you can as most of your males will be ready to breed with the sale of the babies get a albino male and if you wanted once your males have done the normals you could get rid of the pastel and get a super pastel or bumblebee to make odds better with the female morphs you already have


Yeh already had in mind to sell the male het after he's made me an albino but sounds better to sell him and the end of next year and get in a male albino instead. And like the idea of getting in a load of breeding size normal females to pump out some eggs while waiting for my female morphs to get up to size!!

Thinking i'm going to get another female pastel and in two minds about female cinny....put the male pastel to her for pewter or the male cinny for the pure black supper cinny. Then can sell my male cinny

Also already thought about selling the male pastel once i've got me a super pastel but again makes sense to sell him end of next year and get a super pastel in or bumblebee

Thanks for all the help so far


----------



## mojorising (Jan 4, 2010)

Don't tempt me!!!:devil:



alan1 said:


> make it a nice round 20...
> get 5 more female pastels :whistling2:


----------

